# Sandy Marrison - Tapsanav Cockers?!



## Julie10 (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone know the whereabouts/contact details of this breeder?

I have been trying to contact her for ages - finally did a google search last night and have been reading all sorts of stories about her. :confused1:


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

I google her and found an email on an old advert, have you tried that?


----------



## Julie10 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, yes I have tried every site/article on google and have found no new information at all. I know that she has moved a couple of times and now breeds under a different name, but no contact details available


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you checked on facebook?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

not sure if this is any help but this dog

COVERACK RED SUNSET AMONGST TAPSANAV is recorded as being eye tested Feb 10

as per KC list
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/4739/cockerspanielpraclears.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like shes gone underground....

Hope you find her.


----------



## Julie10 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Dexter. Yes have tried all the Kennel Club details/sites/results. Even the KC say they have her missing in action!

Will try Facebook - didn't think of that


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah plenty of stuff about her being banned from accredited breeders but looks like she`s keeping a rather low profile since then

fancy a poor bitch having 4 litter in 12 months


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Not sure but i think she is on face book, take a look under sandy marrison lots of cockers and dog interest. sorry if you have already looked.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Breeders online have her listed with a phone number...but i guess its probably outdated now


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you got any info on her at all? e.g. what breeds she's into now?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

susieborder said:


> Not sure but i think she is on face book, take a look under sandy marrison lots of cockers and dog interest. sorry if you have already looked.


i think that one on facebook is the one as the dogs in pic look same as the dogs on her breeders online gallery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> Miss Sandy Marrison Kennel Club affix Tapsanav Cocker spaniels. Previously of Chandlers Ford, Hampshire, now selling from Wiltshire under the name Pat Holmes.


Preloved | little rascals brant broughton discussion uk

So she could be going by Pat Holmes although that information is from October 2010.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> fancy a poor bitch having 4 litter in 12 months


That is pretty much nigh on impossible - there are only 52 weeks in a year - 36 of which she would be pregnant for - inbetween that - she would have to have a season and have a fertile period - two weeks after each litter she would have to come into season and be fertile again - not sure where that information came from - but surely must be embellished somewhat.

A bitch can have a litter from two or more sires at a time, and each sire's pups would be registered as a separate litter - so - yes a bitch could be shown as having four litters in a year - but it doesn't mean she was actually continuously pregnant.


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

swarthy said:


> That is pretty much nigh on impossible - there are only 52 weeks in a year - 36 of which she would be pregnant for - inbetween that - she would have to have a season and have a fertile period - two weeks after each litter she would have to come into season and be fertile again - not sure where that information came from - but surely must be embellished somewhat.
> 
> A bitch can have a litter from two or more sires at a time, and each sire's pups would be registered as a separate litter - so - yes a bitch could be shown as having four litters in a year - but it doesn't mean she was actually continuously pregnant.


from what I read, it was 4 litters in 24 months,not 12.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Sandy Marrison | Facebook

is that her?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Preloved | little rascals brant broughton discussion uk
> 
> So she could be going by Pat Holmes although that information is from October 2010.


hey SL have a good look at the names on that list. x


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

dexter said:


> hey SL have a good look at the names on that list. x


I have....wtf is aplsedene doing on there?:confused1:

You know them dont you?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tapir said:


> Sandy Marrison | Facebook
> 
> is that her?


op was looking at that option earlier T


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I have....wtf is aplsedene doing on there?:confused1:
> 
> You know them dont you?


yeah................


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

dexter said:


> yeah................


They are not puppy farmers......surely?
:confused1:


----------



## Julie10 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for their comments. 

I did go on facebook earlier and sent her a message, so we will wait and see.

Looks like I've opened a can of worms!


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

swarthy said:


> That is pretty much nigh on impossible - there are only 52 weeks in a year - 36 of which she would be pregnant for - inbetween that - she would have to have a season and have a fertile period - two weeks after each litter she would have to come into season and be fertile again - not sure where that information came from - but surely must be embellished somewhat.
> 
> A bitch can have a litter from two or more sires at a time, and each sire's pups would be registered as a separate litter - so - yes a bitch could be shown as having four litters in a year - but it doesn't mean she was actually continuously pregnant.


made a mistake the article i read actually said 3 litters in 12months & 1 day

"This particular bitch reportedly had 3 litters in 12 months and 1 day and is clearly a case of over breeding for the sake of money. " Dreamdogs.co.uk

It says apparently she was registering litters from this bitch to different bitches & thats how it was thrown open due to her having all her dogs DNA profiled


----------



## Sky11 (Jan 24, 2011)

???????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Sky11 said:


> can i ask why you are looking for her as i have recently viewed some cocker pups with the same breeder name....concerned now!


Sellers

It looks like she has a name for herself PLEASE stay well away. Apparently she had her accredited breeder status revoked.

Kennel Club drops Accredited breeder | Dream Dogs Stud Dogs News

When did you view these pups?


----------



## Sky11 (Jan 24, 2011)

???????????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Sky11 said:


> Only a few weeks ago....would not like to buy from a puppy farmer only accredited breeders...have u had any dealings with her? She has stated that the puppies would be kc registered and vet checked...but after doing a google search im not so sure this is true?
> would be greatful of any info


Accredited breed doesnt mean anything as puppy farmers can be accredited breeders without questions.

What you need to do is go via a site like Champdogs and find a breeder who does all the correct HEALTH TESTS and you can also google the kennel name or name of the breeder to find out if there is anything to be worried about.

My new pup I found his breeder by going to shows, I met her over the dinner table one day and we have been great friends since.

I am guessing the pups will be KC registered but shes not accredited as judging from the link I gave you she had been faking who the parents of the pups were when really they were all from 1 bitch.


----------



## Sky11 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thankyou for your response and info... Not sure what to do now money wise and where I stand really. I don't know why people do this... She's using someone elses company name so I got fooled there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Did you put money down on a dog? If so how much?
What name is she going under now?


----------



## Sky11 (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you think she is a puppy farmer? The pups all looked healthy and parents are available to see. 
Many of the pups have been reserved with deposits.
I have read so much about her and how she keeps moving which i dot really understand...I really dont know what to next!
And why the other lady on this forum is looking for her?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Sky11 said:


> I put £100 on a pup and the reciept name is isleborne cockers which obviously isnt her. Do you think she is a puppy farmer? The pups all looked healthy and parents are available to see.
> Many of the pups have been reserved with deposits.
> I have read so much about her and how she keeps moving which i dont really understand...I really dont know what to next!
> And why the other lady on this forum is looking for her?


I would stay away....please.

I do class her as a bad breeder from what I have read and the fact she is breeding under a different name whihc is accredited is worrying.

Are you sure it was Sandy Marrison?


----------



## kazzie11 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi i have just seen your thread, i have recently purchased an isleborne cocker
the breeder was not Sandy Marrison. But bit worried now. :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

kazzie11 said:


> Hi i have just seen your thread, i have recently purchased an isleborne cocker
> the breeder was not Sandy Marrison. But bit worried now. :eek6:


Who was the breeder? apparently sandy marrison has been going by a few names. However I do not know if Isleborn cockers is hers or not. Another member thinks they are.

Best bet is to contact these people:
Sellers

They are fantastic and will help you


----------



## kazzie11 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply the Dam has Tapsanav in her pedigree name. Purchased from IOW.
Dont think it is Sandy because they have her as a friend on FB so they do know of her.
thanks again


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

The only thing to maybe concerned about is if the dam is of tapsanav breeding, due to the reason for her being dis-accredited is that the pedigree behind the dam could be correct or not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

claire & the gang said:


> The only thing to maybe concerned about is if the dam is of tapsanav breeding, due to the reason for her being dis-accredited is that the pedigree behind the dam could be correct or not.


Or she is now giving her pups to other breeders (friends of hers) to sell. 
Since she is all over the internet about her bad breeding.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Or she is now giving her pups to other breeders (friends of hers) to sell.
> Since she is all over the internet about her bad breeding.


yeah that also...i`m sure a read some kind of connection to the IOW in some article about her


----------



## kazzie11 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very scary!! :confused1: How can people be so dishonest. I have been on sandy Marrisons fb page and it seems that she has bought a puppy from my breeder a golden cocker which was there when we viewed our boy in another litter. So maybe that is the connection i hope anyway. Both parents on hes pedigree are tested and clear in health screenings. Just worried whether it is the correct dam and sire not sure how you would find out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

kazzie11 said:


> Very scary!! :confused1: How can people be so dishonest. I have been on sandy Marrisons fb page and it seems that she has bought a puppy from my breeder a golden cocker which was there when we viewed our boy in another litter. So maybe that is the connection i hope anyway. Both parents on hes pedigree are tested and clear in health screenings. Just worried whether it is the correct dam and sire not sure how you would find out.


Sadly health tests wasnt the problem here it was the using one bitch continuously and registering the litters under her other bitch's names.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Infact it was the health tests that gave her away..wasn`t it?...it wouldn`t have been discovered if she hadn`t had her bitch DNA profiled


----------



## Sky11 (Jan 24, 2011)

??????????????


----------



## kazzie11 (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG am really worried now  when we collected our puppy (cocker spaniel) there was another litter in same room assumed he was legit as he was on champdog sight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Just to clear up.

I did not start this thread, nor know or have a dog from Sandy however I have got a PM from Isleborne.

For anyone wanting information please contact them, under the username:
bluebelle88

They are willing to offer any answers to any questions you may have.

Jan & Jon Mayes (Isleborne) say that matings took place at their home and pups were raised with them.
And that they were not aware of Sandy's previous activities.

So any questions please contact:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/bluebelle88.html

They seem very polite and are very open with their information.


----------

